# 1917/1918 Harley Davidson



## Jrielans (May 7, 2022)

I’ve got this. I don’t know much about it. I was told it is all right except for the sprocket is a reproduction. I’d like to buy an authentic sprocket if someone has one. And the battery box/ light are add on’s. I was told it’s a 1917/1918 Davis Sewing Machine Co. made bike for Harley Davidson.

I’d be open to offers on this if anyone is interested.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2022)

@Rusty72


----------



## Rusty72 (May 7, 2022)

Pm sent


----------



## Rusty72 (May 7, 2022)

Here is my number in case you don’t know how to do private messages. 
(323)690-3422


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 7, 2022)

I believe that that bike has been posted before but then later disappeared?
It is that blue one with the Excelsior Michigan City Indiana-like frame?








						Official: A real Harley Davidson or a fake? That is the question... | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

I was going to link a recent thread about a HD tribute bicycle recently posted in late August. We may remember that it was comprised of an Excelsior frame (blue); Davis heavy duty truss fork (Sears Chief?), and a Davis drop stand, and other nice parts & accessories. It even came in a 25-year old...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Jrielans (May 7, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I believe that that bike has been posted before but then later disappeared?
> It is that blue one with the Excelsior Michigan City Indiana-like frame.



I’m not sure on its posting history. Not sure on that style frame.


----------



## SKPC (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Jrielans (May 7, 2022)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1621696



So my friend Steve posted this on a different thread on Facebook on the bike. He is my main resource.


----------



## bikebozo (May 7, 2022)

500


----------



## rustjunkie (May 7, 2022)

cool bike.

if it's for sale, post it with a price in the classifieds:









						Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Post your complete bicycles for sale or trade. Please make sure your location and price are included.




					thecabe.com
				




if you're looking for parts post in the wanted section:









						Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Looking for a bike, part, accessory or service? Post it here.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Jrielans (May 7, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> cool bike.
> 
> if it's for sale, post it with a price in the classifieds:
> 
> ...



Ok thanks, I’ll do that.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 7, 2022)

Faux HD made on a Michigan City frame


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## bikebozo (May 7, 2022)

The nameplate does not look right to me


----------



## locomotion (May 7, 2022)

nice


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> The nameplate does not look right to meView attachment 1621815
> 
> View attachment 1621817



A bad pic but this chain ring looks repo to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 9, 2022)

No one has mentioned the bars are technically wrong or why they are incorrect.


----------



## Rusty72 (May 10, 2022)

Bars look 30's !


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Yesterday at 7:40 PM)

My friend sent me this... on bookface marketplace in moline,  I'll


----------



## cr250mark (Yesterday at 9:15 PM)

SOLD Ouchy
Different badge then I thought first posted


----------



## oldmtrcyc (31 minutes ago)

I'm not buying that it sold.   It will pop up again


----------



## Jesse McCauley (5 minutes ago)

I think they got pretty well called out


----------

